# Homemade release



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I have always used a wrist release. I tried a thumb release with marginal sucess. I took it back. I wanted to try to get used to one, so I made one. Any thoughts or critiques?








It is all steel with a stainless pin (sear?) On top and a teflon plastic thumb knob. Painted.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I figure I can keep training with this and see if I can adjust to this type. It seems to work fine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice work. Actually though, that's not considered a thumb release and the hook isn't a sear. It's more like a Whelans Hooker release (no moving parts).


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

BowKil said:


> Nice work. Actually though, that's not considered a thumb release and the hook isn't a sear. It's more like a Whelans Hooker release (no moving parts).


Thanks for the correction.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks good! I started back tension with a Carter Atension Spike release. Similar to yours, but no hole. They are as functional as any hinge and really reliable. No moving parts so nothing to wear out. Seems like they would be more popular.

Nice work, thanks for posting,
Allen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

before you painted it it felt sort of steampunk. I have to say I liked it that way but as long as you shoot better with it how it looks is immaterial. Nice job!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How did you figure out where to put the spike?


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

aread said:


> How did you figure out where to put the spike?


I compared several photos of simular style releases to get a starting point. I tack welded the spike on then tried it on a handheld string to feel the pulling balance. Finally got it where it felt good, then welded it on. After that I played with the angle and length of the spike.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Perhaps a bit of polishing the inside of the hook (for a "cleaner" release), but very nicely done.

Home-Engineering triumphs again!


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

b0w_bender said:


> before you painted it it felt sort of steampunk. I have to say I liked it that way but as long as you shoot better with it how it looks is immaterial. Nice job!


I thought the same - Steampunk Cool. Not that the copper paint looks bad, there is just something about burnished stainless, that "feel".


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

BluMeanie said:


> I thought the same - Steampunk Cool. Not that the copper paint looks bad, there is just something about burnished stainless, that "feel".


The hook is stainless, but the rest is mild steel so I painted it to keep from rusting. If it was all stainless, I would have left the heat marks in it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trad.Strong (Feb 1, 2017)

Pretty awesome


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## aschrum1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davesolo29 (Apr 5, 2015)

Friggin awesome!!!! Being a welder myself, I'm surprised I hadn't thought of something similar. 
This is what I spent my day on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Davesolo29 said:


> Friggin awesome!!!! Being a welder myself, I'm surprised I hadn't thought of something similar.
> This is what I spent my day on.
> 
> 
> ...


I made my press from a trailer jack. My fingers are welded on insted of adjustable. It fits both my bows and does a great job. I like DIY!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Could have welded your hook onto another section of tube with slots machined in it and drilled/tapped the body so you could have a little adjustment of the hook placement?! Nice work!!!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

RatherBArchery said:


> Could have welded your hook onto another section of tube with slots machined in it and drilled/tapped the body so you could have a little adjustment of the hook placement?! Nice work!!!


Exccelent idea! Hmmmmm. Maybe another in the planning stage!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

speedload said:


> Pm me how much to make me one??


Thank you for you interest. I just made this one to try out, and mess around with.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

============

Hello and outstanding make.Dose my heart good to see some one make there own personal release.
Since making releases is my 2nd hobby.
Do have a suggestion for you. :wink:

Your middle finger pad is level with your index pad.Nothing wrong with that.
Only you can get a release to turn or roll easier while starting the shot. If the middle finger pad is higher than the index finger pad.

The location of that hook. Means the release body hast to turn further. Or your release hand hast to be turned further. You might consider 11 O-clock on your next one. Also theres less chance of a miss fire drawing to anchor. [ Later


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> before you painted it it felt sort of steampunk. I have to say I liked it that way but as long as you shoot better with it how it looks is immaterial. Nice job!


I had the same reaction... saw it and thought "wow, heavy metal release!".


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Unk Bond said:


> ============
> 
> Hello and outstanding make.Dose my heart good to see some one make there own personal release.
> Since making releases is my 2nd hobby.
> ...


Thank you for the advice. This project started when I had a couple hours down time at work one day. I got some pics off the net and combined different aspects. The more I tried, the more refined I tried to get them. I know the hook is not perfect with what I wanted, but practice, practice, practice! Here is the ones I made. Tried to improve each time. The first one is real funky,but works!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
U are advancing right along I see. You have raise the middle finger pad I see above the index finger pad. Very nice. Do like your cord loop add on. [ Later


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> U are advancing right along I see. You have raise the middle finger pad I see above the index finger pad. Very nice. Do like your cord loop add on. [ Later


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8pointer (Aug 23, 2015)

Those are awesome. I need to get my hands on a release like that.


----------



## F_bow (Sep 12, 2019)

how much to make me one?? PM me


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is sweet.. I need to go get more mig gas now.. lol. Is the stainless hook just round stock? And what diameter? Also, I’m guessing you used a bender? Looks awesome ; and a great (affordable)way to try one out.


----------



## BirdDog713 (Sep 17, 2019)

They look great


----------



## leewardside17 (Jan 25, 2018)

that looks like tedious work!


----------



## Sk8erBoi (Nov 11, 2017)

That looks super cool, and it looks like you put a lot of work into it.


----------



## PlanetMarz (Oct 21, 2017)

This is a TANK release.. i consider using this, made by a pro.


----------



## WilliamsTell (Sep 26, 2019)

Wonder if it's easier to make something like this in wood and only steel for the hook.


----------



## Cullboss (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty cool work


----------



## COCJP (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work! Way better than I could do.


----------



## dhest (Nov 1, 2013)

pretty cool


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2016)

how does it release?


----------



## Zeeky (Oct 14, 2019)

cool work, well done!


----------

